# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  60cm Moss Forest

## greenmiddlefinger

I recently re-set up my 60 cm tank as you can see. The water's still a bit murky in this photo, so my apologies. I'll take more photos with non-murky water after the tank develops a bit.

My goal was to make the image of a Japenese forest/hillside where trees and bamboo mix together such that the dark green trees are highlighted by the bright groups of yellow/bright green/pink bamboo. I don't know, but maybe many of you who live in Asia have these types of forests in your area as well. The idea was to get this effect by combining moss on sticks with rotala Najenshan.

Now, just to hear from the net's "moss experts," the sticks have all had taiwan tied on them (took me 4 hours!). The moss should be able to put out new triangular fronds in each direction right?

Thanks for your feedback

----------


## RonWill

Steven,
I'm not much of a aquascaper but the layout looks promising when the setup matures. With triangular fronds on sticks, I think they'll start looking like little trees! More updates when you can.

----------


## greenmiddlefinger

Sure thing.  :Very Happy:  

So, most likely the Taiwan moss will be able to send out triangle fronds in different directions off the twigs right? Also, I wonder if the moss would creep up and down the twigs . . . I've only ever attached mosses to larger surfaces so I'm not familiar with how it'd act attached to sticks like this. I'm just guessing and hoping that yes, they'll start looking like trees.

----------


## FC

Steven,

I did this aquascape in Mar 06.


I am not doing the tree things which is a brilliant idea. I am sure it will be like what you imagined. However, the growth at the top (nearer to light) will grow more lush than the bottom. Let's see, please update us!

----------


## greenmiddlefinger

Oh . . . thanks for the example picture Freddy. That's very helpful in imagining how the moss will grow . . . Hmm, maybe if you trim the moss right, you can get a thicker amount at the bottom . . .  :Laughing:

----------


## fish newb

> Oh . . . thanks for the example picture Freddy. That's very helpful in imagining how the moss will grow . . . Hmm, maybe if you trim the moss right, you can get a thicker amount at the bottom . . .


Yeah trimming will be key, But usually trees are much fuller at the very top than further down. So it should look more natural?

Posted some other comments over at TPT...

-Andrew

----------


## greenmiddlefinger

Bit of an update:



From my sitting at my desk:



I'll try to get some close-ups up

----------


## Happy Camper

Hey Steven

I think you have created a unique aquascape there, I like it. Are there no fish in there or are they just camera shy?

Regards
Cameron

----------


## greenmiddlefinger

Still no fish. I'm starting to get some algae so I thought I might put in some shrimp and maybe a few otos in this week. For schoolers, I want something along the lines of sparrow rasbora, or maybe even juevenile White Clouds . . . still not sure. I have to leave for a week in march for spring break though (tank's with me at school in california, but I have to go home to hawaii), so I'm kind of hesitant to put fish in before that . . .

----------


## AquaManCanada

Hey Steven wow it looks great. What are your specs on the tank?

----------


## timebomb

Steven,

I was at Oriental farm the other day when I saw how they were growing moss on sticks. Although they were grown emersed, I think they have the look you're trying to achieve. Joanne who took a lot of pictures is the one who's supposed to tell the forum about the visit but here's a picture of the "moss sticks".



They are using Singapore Moss (_Vesicularia dubyana_).

Loh K L

----------


## greenmiddlefinger

specs:
60x30x36cm
Pressurized CO2
Light: 110w (8 hours at 55, 4 hours at 110)
Aquasoil Amazonia
No ferts yet, still a young tank

Loh--

Dude thanks for the photo. I hope my moss can grow in that thick (and wide), or thicker . . .  :Laughing:

----------


## AquaManCanada

Steven what type of lights are they and where did you get the co2 system from? And if you don't mind what was the cost of the lighting and co2. I have not used co2 yet but I am ready to give it a shot at this point.

----------


## FC

Hi Joe,
Before you do that, I wish to caution you that the C02 tank pressure need to be managed and tuned before it can be meaningfully used.

For that, you need a good C02 pressure regulator (function: to bring down the tank's pressure to 1~3 bars) and a very good fine valve to tune the rate of CO2 output to your aquarium. I strongly recommend that you go for reliable makers (yes, more expensive). It would be better if you can see a working one/sample before you decide one. To test if it is good, with the owner's permission and guidance, try tuning the fine valve. It should be able to reliably change the rate of output, say, from 1 bubble per 2 seconds to 4 bubbles per second. Once it is set, it should stay at that rate reliably (you may want to check it again after an hour).

----------


## fish newb

> Steven,
> 
> I was at Oriental farm the other day when I saw how they were growing moss on sticks. Although they were grown emersed, I think they have the look you're trying to achieve. Joanne who took a lot of pictures is the one who's supposed to tell the forum about the visit but here's a picture of the "moss sticks".
> 
> 
> 
> They are using Singapore Moss (_Vesicularia dubyana_).
> 
> Loh K L


You went back???

I want more pics!! Joanne!!!!!!

-Andrew

----------


## AquaManCanada

Hey thanks for the heads up Freddy. I appreciate it and I sure don't want to do co2 unless I do it right. I will definitely spend the extra money and make sure I don't just buy the first thing that comes along.

----------


## greenmiddlefinger

Getting back on topic:







Bit of an algae problem . . .  :Laughing:

----------


## t4.

Algae problem or not, it looks amazing! Of all the aquascapes I've seen you post here and on APC, this one is definitely my favorite. Nice work!

-Chris

----------


## ballsmyberries

nice tank.....

hehe....what an inspiration to start one moss tank..........

-jason-

----------

